
Chrome has removed the “Simplify Page” print option - sosuke
I&#x27;m just frustrated with Google Chrome having removed the Simply Page option on print less than a year after they added it. I waited a month before posting here hoping to see someone else mention it. It really is better than all the extensions available. The send to kindle is a good alternative but I&#x27;ve personally downloaded the portable apps version of Chrome with the feature still enabled.<p>I just wish there were some real way to contact the team and tell them how I enjoyed the feature. Could they open source it, make it an extension.<p>I always imagine Google as being a bunch of developers like I see online. Talking and sharing. But it really is just another company. No response is the best response.<p>Thanks, this was a rare venting for me.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;productforums.google.com&#x2F;forum&#x2F;m&#x2F;#!topic&#x2F;chrome&#x2F;mDTcnLVXj7c
======
_RPM
It's not your product, it's theirs.

~~~
throw_away_777
Companies make products for their users or customers.

~~~
bengunnink
Companies make products to make money. As the saying goes, if you're not
paying them, you're the product.

~~~
throw_away_777
Agreed. But still companies should strive to make products that either people
will use, or that people will buy. The "it's not your product, it's theirs"
comment was not a very useful thing to say.

